# I hate myself right now



## TheSheepGirl (Sep 4, 2010)

Today I lost a very beloved friend. A dog killed my hen, Ms. Prissy. She was my showmanship chicken and she was my favorite. None of my animals are just animals they are my children. 

I heard a commotion outside my window and when I looked I saw a huge husky run past the window. Before I could get outside the damage had been done and my hen was struggling in his jaws. She was dead before she hit the ground. 

As I stood there holding my chicken and crying the owners of the dog offered me a measly 10.00 for my prized hen. I was so upset that I accepted. 

I just wanted to remind everyone about the importance of a dog proof fence. Just because your sheep stay in it doesn't mean that dogs will stay out. Just a simple electric fence could have saved her life. I am positively kicking myself right now.

A friend of mine lost two lambs last spring to dogs. These were her prize winning lambs from the county fair the previous year. She told me they were worth 200 dollars. 

I have never been this angry with any animal or with any person. They were just walking their dog and decided to let him run. I don't entirely blame the dog, though.


----------



## goatgirl4008 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. We had a pyr for awhile and out here our closest neighbor is over a mile away. One day the neighbor came over and dropped a dead chicken at my husbands feet and said" That's it the gun will be loaded" and we understood fully if your pet kills livestock there should be consequences. We have since had that dog put down as a responsible owner of LGDs I know you will have a bad apple sometimes and did not want to pass it on to someone else. Have you talked with your neighbor?  Is this the first time it has happened? If so I would visit your neighbor and tell them how you feel and that you would greatly thank them to keep their dog contained. And tell them if it does happen again you will be in contact with the proper authorities about your loss of livestock. Maybe they just need to know that you aren't going to let things lie if it happens again. The saying is good fences makes good neighbors. In this case its very true I hope I have given you some ideas. Again sorry for your loss.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Sep 5, 2010)

I have had problems at our old house with our old neighbors. This dog jumped our fence. When we contacted animal control they informed us that chickens were not livestock and there was nothing they could do until the third offense. The proper authorities were of no help at all.

Last year a man was convicted of animal cruelty and sent to jail because he shot the dog that was killing his animals.


----------



## dkluzier (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Sep 6, 2010)

TheSheepGirl said:
			
		

> I have had problems at our old house with our old neighbors. This dog jumped our fence. When we contacted animal control they informed us that chickens were not livestock and there was nothing they could do until the third offense. The proper authorities were of no help at all.
> 
> Last year a man was convicted of animal cruelty and sent to jail because he shot the dog that was killing his animals.


I had a friend on FB that was facing animal cruelty charges for that very situation, had been in and out of jail. It ended up costing him everything and the local media painted him as some kind of monster. 

I'm not sure how they view chickens around here but I think you can shoot any dog that comes on your property. I'm VERY careful to keep my dog inside, with me, or in the backyard for that reason. I actually don't walk him off the property because I want him knowing his boundaries. 

I'm so very sorry to hear about your hen. That must be a tough situation to be in, but I do think taking some action so they know it won't be lightly tolerated is a good idea. I can't say what I would do tho. I am sorry that happened.


----------



## warthog (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------

